# fdisk doesn't work

## ajoajo

Hi all,

I've tried to use my tailored Gentoo distribution, but at the disks aren't recognized. Typing fdisk -l in my all-in-ram system, (from my live USB key) sees only my USB key and not my disks.

Instead, BIOS recognizes everything.

Can anyone help me?

Thank

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ajoajo,

Welcome to Gentoo

That suggests that the kernel is missing drivers for your hard drive chip set. 

What do the commands 

```
ls /dev/hd?*

ls /dev/sd?*

ls/dev/sr?
```

show ?

Nothing would confirm my theory.

If thats the issue, please post the output of

```
lspci
```

so we can see what hardware you have.

----------

## ajoajo

Your theory is correct. 

Only doing 

ls /dev/sd?* 

the system recognized my USB key.

This is my lspci command, thank you.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Device 0756 (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS965 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 4 :Cool: 

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82540EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]

03:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## krinn

redo with -k and you'll get your answer...

lspci -k

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ajoajo,

Your hard drives are connected to

```
00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
```

which needs the 

```
SiS PATA support 
```

option under the   

```
<*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->
```

 menu in the kernel.

On your USB key, it can be either a module or built in, since you can modprobe it there.

On the hdd, it must be built in.

I suspect you are usin the  

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->
```

 PATA drivers with a new udev.  The new udev no longer makes /dev/ nodes for /dev/hda....

----------

## ajoajo

Again correct...the setting in the kernel menu...Thank you.

----------

